
Google Developing ‘Brillo’ Software for Internet of Things - adidash
https://www.theinformation.com/Google-Developing-Brillo-Software-for-Internet-of-Things
======
pinewurst
_To that end, Google is working on technology that could run on low-powered
devices, possibly with as few as 64 or 32 megabytes of random-access memory_

That's really roughing it. ;) There was a recent announcement of a 16KB IoT OS
from Huawei by comparison.

